# Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a build log for my 2012 Acura TSX SE. 

The original goal of this build was to go to any lengths to build the a SQ System to the best of my abilities for use as a daily driver and a DEMO car AND a car I could compete with. After literally months of thought, planning, and consulting various people, I have decided to do a kick ass system, not meant necessarily for the lanes, just Dynamic with high quality (install and sound) using some unconventional locations. The unconventional locations are mainly due to the design of the car and (after much thought) my unwillingness to permanently alter the car structurally or lose conveniences like windows that roll down.

Equipment list - For now, not everything has been decided 100%

*Source*
DVA-9861 OR DRZ9255
iPOD and Bluetooth control will be with the Factory Head Unit

*Speakers*
Dynaudio Esotec 102 - Tweeters
Dynaudio MW152 - Midrange
Dynaudio MW172 - Midbass
Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 - Subwoofer

*Amplifiers*
ARC Audio 4200se - Tweets/Mids
ARC Audio 4200se - Midbass
ARC Audio 2300se - Subwoofer

*Processor*
ARC PS8 or DRZ9255

Feel free to question or comment on my equipment list 

The car.....









Door Panel......









Sail Panel......









Kick Area(Panel removed)....









Trunk.....









Center Cluster (holding up a face of where the aftermarket is planned to go)...









Door Panel Insert (I realized it matched my shoes)....









I will update with more pics tomorrow. The build is just underway and will probably take a while to finish.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

So, where are you going to be installing your shoes?? 

In for this one... if it's anything like your TL, it should be a fun build to watch


----------



## mista.Lovr (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



mattyjman said:


> So, where are you going to be installing your shoes??
> 
> In for this one... if it's anything like your TL, it should be a fun build to watch


 They're quite thee aperidioc <sp> indeed :rimshot:


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Preparing a sick install


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Good luck... from one Azine member to another!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



mattyjman said:


> So, where are you going to be installing your shoes??
> 
> In for this one... if it's anything like your TL, it should be a fun build to watch


HAHAHA. I was looking over the door panel and wearing those shoe and when I looks down, I saw double.

With this long, I want to feel free to discuss my reasoning and take opinions and possible make changes based on those opinions. I figure the more brains involved the better. I will detail my thought process as I go and welcome any comments, criticism or advice. Sorry if I get too wordy...deal with it...lol!

Over the past few months of owning the car and looking and thinking, I have discovered a few things, one of which is that no Dynaudio speaker (or most any brand of speaker, unless it's a small midrange) will fit in these doors without modifying the door panel. 

Here is a shot of the factory speaker from the side:









That magnet measures 1.25" in diameter and is needed to fit under the window rail and window, which is in the top 1/3 of the speaker opening. From where the speaker would hit the door panel to where it would hit the window/rail, I have 2.25" OR I can go larger if the magnet diameter is small like the factory speaker.

Front of the factory speaker:









This was very different from my 2004 TL in which had room for days in the doors (BuickGN has MW182's in his doors and I had MW172's in mine). So, I thought of cutting a hole in the floor, kick or the firewall. After talking with many people and posting a thread on the subject, and extensively looking over the car (with a completely different floor pan than the TL as well) and after my experience with a deer and subsequent tree 2 years ago, I have decided not to cut these areas. This car is a daily driver and I have a wife and 2 kids, and their safety comes well before car audio. To be honest, it might be just fine to cut these areas or it might not. The fact is I don't have the ability to make the cuts and crash test the car to see the impact, so I will err on the side of caution and leave these places alone.

So, I have decided to do MW172's in the rear deck in optimal sealed enclosures. These will play from 63hz to 125hz (or so). This is also why I am using MW152's for the Midrange. Hopefully the larger midrange (and tons of Time Alignment) will help pull the bass forward. I consider this type of setup more as a 2-way front stage with a 2-way substage, rather than a typical 3-way.

The tweeters are planned to go in the sail panel currently. I have also debated the kick panel. There are benefits to both. I have also considered using a large format MD130 or MD110 in the sail or kick. There is also the thought of tweeters in the kicks with tweeters in the sails, so I can make your ears bleed, yo! - actually to have the sail tweeters raise the stage height a tad and bringing a little more "air" to the sound (playing from 10k and up).

With the fuse panel on the passenger side and a car under warranty (not going to move the fuse box), the MW152's are the largest I want to go.

The source is still a decision as well. I really like the factory controls for iPod and Bluetooth, but I have heard from many that the noise floor just can't be avoided with the factory head unit, even if modified. So, I am looking on routing the factory head unit into the auxiliary input of the aftermarket. I have a Really Nice Condition DVA-9861 and a BNIB DRZ-9255. With the 9861, I would absolutely use a PS8. With the DRZ, I may or may not use an external processor. 

As of this point I have done a little bit here and there (while researching all of this and coming up with a plan) and here are a few more pics.....

Deadening the trunk:









Techflex for the speaker wires:









Speaker Wire ran into the doors for the tweeters (no Molex plug):









Replaced the factory cotton deadening with some mass loaded vinyl scraps I had lying around:









I didn't bother deadening the doors since I wont have any speakers in them, just thought the vinyl may help with an already quiet car, can't hurt.

That's it for now!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Since we hadn't really seen much in the way of builds from you since the TL, I was wondering if you were still in business. Nice to see you are. Always good to see someone running a successful high end car audio place.

Looking forward to more.

Jay


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



JayinMI said:


> Since we hadn't really seen much in the way of builds from you since the TL, I was wondering if you were still in business. Nice to see you are. Always good to see someone running a successful high end car audio place.
> 
> Looking forward to more.
> 
> Jay


Thanks, I should do more build logs, definitely. I take necessary pics to show the customers and move on to the next one. I have had many customers build systems in steps and so no flashy build logs like Bing and Joey, but still doing the work. Real basic factory location build logs are a little boring....lol! Oh, wait, that's what this will be....hahahahahaha .


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I think most of us on here would like to see the install side whether it's flashy or not...maybe so when we get to read about the results we have some visual cues to relate to. 

Jay


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Why don't you show off the new wheels?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Sub'd. Looking forward to this one.

If you can get the tweets in the sails wouldn't you want to so that you can have as much sound up around the dash as possible? How low do the Dyn tweets play?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

He is putting the tweets in the sails. The 102's have an fs of 1300hz so they can easily play 2.5khz on a steeper slope


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

sub'd


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Sub'd. I got the part number for the OEM UK double din dash mounting hardware if you decide to go that route(and a source to purchase it from).


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



aV8ter said:


> Sub'd. I got the part number for the OEM UK double din dash mounting hardware if you decide to go that route(and a source to purchase it from).


Honestly, I'm not a big fan of most double dins and have all the features I need/use with what I have. Thanks though.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Golden Ear said:


> Sub'd. Looking forward to this one.
> 
> If you can get the tweets in the sails wouldn't you want to so that you can have as much sound up around the dash as possible? How low do the Dyn tweets play?


As of this moment I am "altering" the sails to fit the 102's. The other thought process is to put the tweeter close to the midrange (which would be the kick). I will try the sails first and compare with kicks and see which one sounds best. I may also do the double tweet thing to help anchor the stage up higher. This has its own trade offs though.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



kizz said:


> He is putting the tweets in the sails. *The 102's have an fs of 1300hz so they can easily play 2.5khz on a steeper slope*


:surprised:


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

????


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



kizz said:


> ????


Seems like a very low point for that Fs.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Dynaudio's passive crossover point is 2200 hz I believe at 6 or 12db only. 2500 is just about double the fs so no it really isn't that low. And if you've ever heard them they play low very well.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



kizz said:


> Dynaudio's passive crossover point is 2200 hz I believe at 6 or 12db only. 2500 is just about double the fs so no it really isn't that low. And if you've ever heard them they play low very well.


Uh huh, with a polyswitch though. Run it that low in this application and you're asking for trouble, or at the very least poor dynamic performance. Anyways, I won't clutter up Jerry's build log with this anymore.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I'll be in to see how your gonna mount your aftermarket HU. I'm in the same boat with a high noise floor (frustrating hiss) from the factory HU. Planning on adding a HU similar to your setup. Always looking for mounting ideas. 

Nice list of equipment you have built up. 
Will be interested to see how the midbass in the rear deck turns out. 

Best of luck!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

What wheels did you get? Any of you guys heard any complaints with RonJon/Revstyle wheels? He's branching out to more brands and offered me a pretty good deal.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I have heard nothing but good things about RonJon wheels from the Acura owners. 

This is what is looks like when the weather is nice:


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Are those RonJon's or the Acura Aspec wheels?
Either way looks good!


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

sub'd I am very interested in hearing how it turns out. Maybe i can get over there once its done and check it out. I am running almost the same speakers (md130's, mw150's, mw162's in one car and md100's, mw140/2's, and mw160's in the other) and zapcos instead of the arc's. I really like them so far but not totally done yet. Very curious about the rear deck mid bass. I will be watching.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*








Nice A Spec wheels, i bought an 05 TSX brand new and lowered it and put the TL A Specs on it. Did a few other bolt ons and stereo, it was a great car. I always recommend the 06-08 TSX for people looking in that price range.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Go Jerry Go!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



shawnk said:


> Go Jerry Go!


You need to come and give me a hand. Lol. How am I supposed to compete with the builds you do....oh the pressure! Lol


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



aV8ter said:


> Sub'd. I got the part number for the OEM UK double din dash mounting hardware if you decide to go that route(and a source to purchase it from).


Can you post this info or at least show a picture of this. I ruled out buying a TSX because of the inability to do a double din.
Thanks


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



audio+civic said:


> Can you post this info or at least show a picture of this. I ruled out buying a TSX because of the inability to do a double din.
> Thanks


Can you guys take this to a PM or start a thread of your own on this?

Thanks


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> You need to come and give me a hand. Lol. How am I supposed to compete with the builds you do....oh the pressure! Lol


Nonsense! 

Looking forward to see the build progress bro!


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

YES!!! Jerry's doing a build log!!!!!
I have front row seats to this!!!!
Lots of thinking, planning, and now it's go time!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Oh, you know I am subbed. Just bought this exact car for the wife. 

Between my TL and Her TSX im in deep **** audio wise with Jerry's innovative techniques. Lots of catching up to do!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

i realize you dont want your thread jacked but it was just a simple picture and source request for a double din dash kit.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



audio+civic said:


> i realize you dont want your thread jacked but it was just a simple picture and source request for a double din dash kit.


And a simple PM would have been more appropriate. 



Now, back to the fun. Not a lot more done at this point. I have had a very busy week and have still been trying to fine tune some of the details of this build in my head and make a few more decisions. 

I am leaning toward moving the fusebox, so stay tuned for those pics!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

*Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio...*

Anyhow


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> I am leaning toward moving the fusebox, so stay tuned for those pics!


You, sir, are an animal.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Love the build ! What are those matching sneakers ! They would with my cars color scheme


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I don't think you'll regret the kick panel decision. Do you plan to lose the dead pedal? I'm assuming so with the limited space I see there. Nice equipment list Jerry. I love the DRZ and still think it is the best sounding source unit available. The only things holding it back are somewhat limited EQ and no real ipod/bluetooth integration. If you're using the stock unit for this though, I suppose it's a wash. I'd definitely give that DRZ a shot before dropping the dollars on the PS8. 

Good luck!


-Steve


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



optimaprime said:


> Love the build ! What are those matching sneakers ! They would with my cars color scheme


They are Adidas Barricade 6.0 (Tennis shoes - the sport). I used to play before my ankle injury. I still like wearing the shoes because typically shoes made for Tennis are the very supportive and last forever.



captainobvious said:


> I don't think you'll regret the kick panel decision. Do you plan to lose the dead pedal? I'm assuming so with the limited space I see there. Nice equipment list Jerry. I love the DRZ and still think it is the best sounding source unit available. The only things holding it back are somewhat limited EQ and no real ipod/bluetooth integration. If you're using the stock unit for this though, I suppose it's a wash. I'd definitely give that DRZ a shot before dropping the dollars on the PS8.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Still deciding on the DRZ by itself, DRZ with PS8, DVA-9861 with PS8 or Factory with PS8. I will probably lose the dead pedal, but had thoughts today about maybe relocating it in closer to the brake if there is room. But, if it has to go, it does.

I am currently working on the Sails and should have those done in about a week.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck on the build. I'm sure whatever you decide will work to your satisfaction.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> They are Adidas Barricade 6.0 (Tennis shoes - the sport). I used to play before my ankle injury. I still like wearing the shoes because typically shoes made for Tennis are the very supportive and last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tennis is very fun my wife and I play . Love your build man!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Time for some updates......

Sail Panels are finished. The goal was to keep a stealth factory appearance but enlarge to fit the Dynaudio MD102 and change the factory angle of the tweeter. I decided to incorporate the factory grill. Anyway, enjoy and ask any questions (hope you have a good internet connection).




























My wife lives on Diet Coke, might as well make use of the empty boxes.










Matching the Angles.


















A cheap and easy way to help build up the shape.









Duraglass Applied.



























After some sanding & shaping.









Creating the peak in the front that will match to the factory trim on the door panel.



























Primed and fixing a few small areas.









Texture Added.

















Painted.









Now to mount the tweeters and finish installing in the car.....


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

What did you use for the texture?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Remove the Dynaudio MD102's from the cup.









Alter the backside of the factory grill.









Wire soldered and heat shrink/tech flex applied.









Close up.









Factory Grill Installed.




































Altering the cups.


















Tweeters mounted.









Pics in the car.......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Before....










After....























































Door shut.



























That is it for now (and with Christmas coming, probably for a little while)!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



mark620 said:


> What did you use for the texture?


SEM Texture spray.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

The tweeters look better than factory. I'm trying to put the 110s in the same place in the TL. That's going to be fun.


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

How long did it take you to sand and shape the Duraglass?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



BuickGN said:


> The tweeters look better than factory. I'm trying to put the 110s in the same place in the TL. That's going to be fun.


Thanks. That will be quite difficult in that car. The sails are really small. 



bonvivant said:


> How long did it take you to sand and shape the Duraglass?


I worked an hour here and there on them for about a week. It probably took about 1/2 - 1 hour to sand the duraglass. Then the layers of body filler went on. I couldn't really see a way to easily build them up, being such a small area, with fiberglassing, so this was the route I went. It does make the symmetrical thing much more difficult though.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Nice execution Jerry! They look great!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> SEM Texture spray.


Love that stuff. Looks like spray glue going on but settles like OEM plastic look. 

Looking awesome Jerry. Im taking notes


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



BuickGN said:


> The tweeters look better than factory. I'm trying to put the 110s in the same place in the TL. That's going to be fun.


Whoa This I gotta see when your done.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! How's the sound in the sails? I'm thinking of moving my tweets there too.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Holy crap, those tweeter pods are the BOMB! Awesome work man!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Thanks everyone. The texture spray I bought was SEM Texture Coating 39853. It sprays black and has a subtle texture to it. I've used the clear before and didn't like it as well. I have been using the DupliColor Truck Bed Coating but I wanted a little less texture. 

As far as the sound....I have no idea. I mocked it up and was able to listen a tiny bit to set the angles properly using a Cascade Power Supply, but as of now, they aren't connected to power (and probably won't be for a while).


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

What was the reason for modifying the Dyn housings? clearance? Either way, excellent work! 

Any chance you saved one of the dyn logos from the front of the 102 housing? One of mine fell off and it bugs me


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Wow Acura should take notes on that mod


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Looks AWESOME Jerry! Nice work!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Very nicely done Jerry, fine work there sir!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Those sails look sick! Nicely done Jerry!


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Top notch craftsmanship right there!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

i love the sharp angle along the aft portion of the pod. really makes it scream OEM.

rad man.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Thanks everyone. I have some cool plans coming for the midrange. But I may start the midbass and subwoofer enclosure first !


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Those sail panels are awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Looks like crap. 

Nice work Jerry


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be the best sail panel fab job Ive ever seen. The little angle at the tip is the icing. Superb work! Well done sir! :rockon:


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

That sail panel is really nice! Great work so far!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Nice job, I like seeing the little lip you added. Im tuned in.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



optimaprime said:


> Wow Acura should take notes on that mod


They don't need to. They have already done it. Take a look at the RLX

2014 Acura RLX | Photos, Videos, Exterior, Interior, Colors, 360s | Acura.com


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



evo9 said:


> They don't need to. They have already done it. Take a look at the RLX
> 
> 2014 Acura RLX | Photos, Videos, Exterior, Interior, Colors, 360s | Acura.com


Don't let the man get you down Niebur3  Those sail panels are sick!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Man, I should have jut bought a set of those....lol. Hadn't seen that.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> Man, I should have jut bought a set of those....lol. Hadn't seen that.


****, those RLXs are just sick in general. They are running Snell audio systems and (kid you not) accoustical windows. My buddy is the Mastertech at our local dealership so I get the scoup on how much all of the parts cost for these new toys.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Yes but knowing yours have been done custom makes it all worth while. Plus I personally feel that yours are nicer.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

^^^Thank You, Sir! I appreciate it and I do like mine!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

built, not bought!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



splaudiohz said:


> ****, those RLXs are just sick in general. They are running Snell audio systems and (kid you not) accoustical windows. My buddy is the Mastertech at our local dealership so I get the scoup on how much all of the parts cost for these new toys.


You can get an acoustical front window for the 3rd gen TL's as well. The TSX and TL's will be the TLX starting for the 2015 model year. 

Looks good Gerry! A 3rd gen TL would be difficult for sure.......


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> You can get an acoustical front window for the 3rd gen TL's as well. The TSX and TL's will be the TLX starting for the 2015 model year.
> 
> Looks good Gerry! A 3rd gen TL would be difficult for sure.......


I knew about the TSX and TL update in 2015 but was not aware of the 3rd gen windshield. 

Well Jerry looks like you will be doing this again in 2015


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Jerry, 
This could be an option for the front door.
6 KRXS (165 KRXS WOOFER KIT)
6" K2 Power Woofer
*• Mounting depth 2.18" (55,5mm)*
• Very high sensitivity
• Neodymium magnet


Focal 165 KRXS, Car Audio high end 2 way speakers kit


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Wow, that magnet is TINY!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



evo9 said:


> Jerry,
> This could be an option for the front door.
> 6 KRXS (165 KRXS WOOFER KIT)
> 6" K2 Power Woofer
> ...






npdang said:


> *When I see that cupped spider it makes me cringe! *It's amazing to me, how much Focal QC has improved once they pulled out of the DIY market.


..


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

^^ I am not sure if that's sarcasm or what. But please let's not muck up Jerry's build log. I have the same car, so I am very much interested in the information he provides. I put the Focal out as an option.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

This is Jerry's demo car if you missed that in the 1st post. He is showcasing products he sells. Focal is not one of them. If he had a driver that would work he would have been all over it already.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



kizz said:


> This is Jerry's demo car if you missed that in the 1st post. He is showcasing products he sells. Focal is not one of them. If he had a driver that would work he would have been all over it already.


Yes, I am very much aware of that! But with every challenge comes an opportunity..........


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



evo9 said:


> Yes, I am very much aware of that! But with every challenge comes an opportunity..........


I appreciate you showing that as an option. I won't be able to consider it because I don't sell Focal and don't need another brand right now, but that is a viable option for many with the same car as ours. It seems we have picked one of the hardest to put a standard replacement system in. 

However, where there are challenges, new ideas and techniques are formed. I am going to continue look to see where I can fit midbass speakers other than the door. I always found the door to be full of rattles and a never ending hunt to eliminate those rattles. 

Hopefully I will get a chance to make some progress soon!


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



splaudiohz said:


> ****, those RLXs are just sick in general. They are running Snell audio systems and (kid you not) accoustical windows. My buddy is the Mastertech at our local dealership so I get the scoup on how much all of the parts cost for these new toys.



Looking for info on the glass I found this 2014 Acura MDX Vandalism Repair Cost of Acoustic Glass - Acura MDX Forum : Acura MDX SUV Forums

500+ for a side window replacement w/ labor...... The windshield must be around 1000. Wow that's insane


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I played with a couple RLXs today. Tech package is without Snell and the Advanced has it. I loved the rear heated seats. I also discovered the advanced package had special designed wheels that project road noise away from the car and not into the cabin. I'll post a pic of it later on. Super bad ass. Jerry's next demo car 
Edit:


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

People are not fans of the RLX styling. A few exterior mods and this car could look amazing.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

It's been a while but I finally got some more work done on my car. Plans have changed some and that required me to move the fuse box in the passenger side kick panel. All the connections were done using solder and heat shrink (which is more than the factory used; I removed some factory crimp connectors in the wiring). 

I extended only the wires that needed to be, carefully dissecting the various wire looms and freeing up wires that were long enough. It was very tedious work but should be well worth it in the end.

A Total of 6 Connectors to the FuseBox and I probably extended 40-50 wires, adding about 160 feet total of wire.

Before:









After:









How I got there:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I don't know how I missed this thread. Great work as usual Jerry. Looking forward to how this turns out. Does the relocated fuse box mean you might go with a midbass up front?

About the other comments, the Dyn tweeters will play low and clean with ease. I ran my 102 tweeters [email protected] for quite a while and they never got harsh or had any audible distortion. I've run my 110 tweeters 1,[email protected] and they sounded great. This was running them in a 2-way with the 9" midbass just for fun. I cranked them up as I normally do. I admit I was nervous but they sounded great. Obviously wouldn't recommend doing so to anyone but it was a viable option for running the Dyn 9" midbass as a 2-way and doing so with minimal beaming .


BTW, glad you decided not to cut the sheet metal. Family first. Also, you have more guts than me, I could never cut practically ever electrical connection in the car. Maybe that's a testament to my crappy soldering skills. Looking forward to the rest. If we ever have another Acura meet I'm going to do everything in my power to make it, mostly to hear your car. Good luck!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

OH SNAP!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Excellent work! Some foreshadowing it seems for what's to come.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

You make me motivated ! Such good stuff here !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Thanks. Appreciate the kind comments. I think the hardest part was the back/neck pain associated with the way I had to sit to do this AND the finger tips hurting from twisting wire after wire before soldering. The soldering was actually the easy part.....lol!

I will be cutting a little bit of metal, but just for some air flow for the speaker, not enough to do any harm.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

very cool! im looking forward to see how you go about the next step!

i cant imagine what the guys at acura will do when the car goes in for service and they cant find the fuse box LOL.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Great job Jerry! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## stock ej8 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

those pods are crazy nice! 

After your texture paint, what paint did you use? Or was that it?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

get out the air hammer and pop a huge hole to the outside!! :laugh:


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I have one Too. Nice Window !!!




AcuraTLSQ said:


> You can get an acoustical front window for the 3rd gen TL's as well. The TSX and TL's will be the TLX starting for the 2015 model year.
> 
> Looks good Gerry! A 3rd gen TL would be difficult for sure.......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



stock ej8 said:


> those pods are crazy nice!
> 
> After your texture paint, what paint did you use? Or was that it?



SEM Black Satin 



jtaudioacc said:


> get out the air hammer and pop a huge hole to the outside!! :laugh:


You are a bad influence.....or maybe a gently nudge, can't decide which....lol!


----------



## scottrwalters (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Jerry - Build and gear look awesome. I've got a very similar build going. We've got exact Arc amp matches. Speakers I've got the E1200 for sub, MW182 midbass (I've got an older car and didn't mind cutting up the door), and went Scans for midrange/tweet.

Out of curiosity, what are you doing for alternator, batter, cabling, and ground? The amps I have a total of 400A of fuses. I'm considering an HO alternator (stock is 125A, HO would be 240A), another battery in the back, and trying to figure out if 2x1/0 or 1x2/0 (00) is the right call for lead/ground. Both of which are a bit of a pain compared to 1x1/0.

-Scott


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Sorry it has been so long since I last updated this. Been really busy, between customer cars and life, I hardly have time to work on my car.

Here is the progress. 

Wiring.....lots and lots of wiring. I won't bore you with all the pics, but you get the idea.














































After all the wiring, I worked on deadening the doors.














































more......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I also wired the factory head unit to add RCA's outs that input into the auxiliary input of the........wait.........for..........it...........DRZ9255. The DRZ fits nicely into the space below the HVAC controls. This will allow me to keep the nice USB input, Bluetooth Audio, Steering wheel controls, and iPod/iPhone interface.














































I cut apart the pocket that was there and used pieces to fill the space around the DRZ. I wanted a factoryish look, so using factory plastic seemed logical to me.










Finished pics....




















more....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Also, had time for a little fun with my son....the 24 is my guy, the 48 is my sons. The 24 won the inaugural night race at Kansas Motor Speedway....what a great time!!! 















































And this just came tonight. I have (what I think) is a pretty cool idea for the Esotar2 1200. Anyone guess how it will be utilized????


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

IB off the rear deck?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



teldzc1 said:


> IB off the rear deck?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Close, very, very close!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

AP off the rear deck?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

We have a winner. I'll post pics the perforated pizza pans that will be used to create the AP when I get them.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

lol nice man! that sub is too beautiful on the back side to hide! the DRZ looks great in the dash too!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> Also, had time for a little fun with my son....the 24 is my guy, the 48 is my sons. The 24 won the inaugural night race at Kansas Motor Speedway....what a great time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me I think of a circular plexi enclosure. Which would actually be pretty cool. I had seen it done once before but it was years ago.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Purrrrrdy Jerry, nice job so far!

-Steve


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Enclosure or will it sleeve the sub in an ib installation?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Golden Ear said:


> Enclosure or will it sleeve the sub in an ib installation?


For this application, it will act as the enclosure for an aperiodic setup. I am making the membrane pieces tonight and will hopefully update. The sub will top mount to the baffle and the plexi enclosure will mount to the bottom of the baffle with the sub using the ap to breathe through. I will add the fiberglass insulation for the membrane and tune it at a later date (once my amps are up and running). I am planning on using threaded inserts for the aperiodic so it can be easily tuned.

I also plan on making a sleve out of trunk liner that slides on to cover the plexi tube (and makes the sub not visible) for everyday use and protection. Then for shows, it can slide off and hopefully look cool with the rest of the setup.

In my mind, it looks great and works perfectly. Lol.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I'm totally intrigued. Looking forward to how it comes out. You have one awesome concept brewing and its gonna be a knockout when you finish it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Here is a quick update about how the aperiodic will look.....










Made from a single piece of mdf. If it is not thick enough, can easily make it into two pieces. Both metal plates are recessed to be even with the surface. 










Holes will be able to line up perfectly.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Thats a nice AP plate. Where do you acquire a piece of plexi like yours?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

how will you affix the plates to the MDF? and the MDF to the plexi? it looks awesome btw.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



req said:


> how will you affix the plates to the MDF? and the MDF to the plexi? it looks awesome btw.


I ended up using a silicone based adhesive. Seemed to work really good.

Here is the top piece that will mount to the baffle in the rear deck:

One side....









The other side....









Pic mounted to the plexi:


















Here is the baffle Bolted in 8 spots to the rear deck (used all existing holes for the bolts). There are supports throughout and mass loaded foam around the sub opening to help direct the sound through the opening in the rear deck:









I changed up the design just a bit to have more depth for the fiberglass membrane. I added 3/4" to the top and bottom. However, this lead to another idea and I used threaded inserts so the bottom 1/2 can unscrew 1000 times (if need be), allowing you to add more fiberglass.










Pink Fiberglass making the membrane (will tune when system is up and running).










Used trunk carpet underneath the disc (secured to the wood via epoxy) so the pink fiberglass is unseen and pieces can't make it through the holes. The holes are perfectly lined-up.










I did more, but will post pics later.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

very cool!!! that is one of the best AP enclosures i have ever seen!!!

i bet that is going to look awesome under the rear deck and be a real conversation piece! super slick man.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

subscribed so I can keep up. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice work sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

That is SWEET!!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Would love to hear this.
I remember a guy, chad klodner sp?, used to use rockford powers with AP in a couple of installs. Anyone remember the fox body with the amps in the floor water cooled? Then there was a civic hatch I think.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



capea4 said:


> Would love to hear this.
> I remember a guy, chad klodner sp?, used to use rockford powers with AP in a couple of installs. Anyone remember the fox body with the amps in the floor water cooled? Then there was a civic hatch I think.


Actually, I loved his install and would say it definitely is influencing my design.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

I'm by no means any sort of AP expert, but just generally looking at the amount of surface area of the openings on that grill, it seems like it would not only be AP'ing it but adding some additional resistance? The work you have done looks nice regardless!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

nice work! sub'd


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



[email protected] said:


> I'm by no means any sort of AP expert, but just generally looking at the amount of surface area of the openings on that grill, it seems like it would not only be AP'ing it but adding some additional resistance? The work you have done looks nice regardless!


I have built a few, not many, but a few AP's in the past. This is by far the smallest regarding surface area so I'm hoping it works well. I decided to use the expertise provided by Steve Head in his AP Cookbook article on his website.

http://www.teamaudionutz.com/tutorial/1/AP_Enclosures-The_Aperiodic_Cookbook

He mentions that despite many AP experts claiming it won't work, the 1/2 size cone area AP works great when using thicker insulation. I trust the man, so I'm sure it will sound like I expect. My only concern is doing just one woofer and the output. It will have a 2300se pushing it (1300 watts) but still.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

A few more build pics from this weekend. Need to take more pics as I go.

Installed a Circuit Breaker and we now have power.....no amps yet, but power...lol!










A little bit of work in the trunk:

This will sit behind the AP enclosure and will house 2 ARC 2075se Amps


















MDF Panels the amps will be mounted to:



























more.....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Here is the trunk (spare tire well where the amps will go):

All closed up. Yes, I will be using the factory cover for the spare tire well. Haven't seen this done before, but maybe it has. 










Lift it up and this is what you will see.










The red will be covered with black perforated suede and will look like this.









And this is why (Door Panel, Seat Inserts of the car)









That is it so far. Should have some other parts finished soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For tuning that AP enclosure, I highly recommend using a woofer tester, if you didn't already plan to. That thing will save you tons of time and eliminate the guess work from tuning it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



bikinpunk said:


> For tuning that AP enclosure, I highly recommend using a woofer tester, if you didn't already plan to. That thing will save you tons of time and eliminate the guess work from tuning it.


Already have one and plan on using it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Ah, cool. It doesn't really look like you have even half the cone size though?






Niebur3 said:


> He mentions that despite many AP experts claiming it won't work, the 1/2 size cone area AP works great when using thicker insulation. I trust the man, so I'm sure it will sound like I expect. My only concern is doing just one woofer and the output. It will have a 2300se pushing it (1300 watts) but still.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

And I guess the good thing is it would be really easy to swap that grill out with something much more open and see if it made a difference..


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

It may not look it from the pics, but that is an 8.125" disc and I'm using 6.125" of it for open space.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Niebur3 said:


> I ended up using a silicone based adhesive. Seemed to work really good.
> 
> Here is the top piece that will mount to the baffle in the rear deck:
> 
> ...


Jerry, this enclosure looks fabulous and showcases this beautiful sub. Did you consider using dacron for the AP membrane? That's what I used with my midbasses in my doors. No pink color to see, easier on the hands, and inexpensive. Also, is the fiberglass going to be compressed by that disc? That's not clear from the pics.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



Buzzman said:


> Jerry, this enclosure looks fabulous and showcases this beautiful sub. Did you consider using dacron for the AP membrane? That's what I used with my midbasses in my doors. No pink color to see, easier on the hands, and inexpensive. Also, is the fiberglass going to be compressed by that disc? That's not clear from the pics.


I didn't think of trying Dacron. I just used a piece of acoustic transparent carpet on both sides so u don't see the pink. I do like the idea of easier on the hands though. There is a disc on both sides and it does compress the fiberglass in between. The discs are the same and the holes in the discs line up with each other.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Neoprene is also another material you can try. 

The goal is to control the air flow and shape the enclosure impedance to what works best for your speaker and tune goals. So, the material suggestions are really just suggestions. Floor example, if you needed to really restrict the flow, you can even use a rag. If you want to barely restrict the flow, you'd use something more porous like open cell foam.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*



ErinH said:


> Neoprene is also another material you can try.
> 
> The goal is to control the air flow and shape the enclosure impedance to what works best for your speaker and tune goals. So, the material suggestions are really just suggestions. Floor example, if you needed to really restrict the flow, you can even use a rag. If you want to barely restrict the flow, you'd use something more porous like open cell foam.


Agreed. I really liked how dacron performed because it compressed easily and can be obtained in varying thicknesses. This gives you the ability to control air flow by combining different thicknesses without having to change materials.


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

Very clean looking build. Glad to see that AP is still a viable option in car audio. Tried it for the first time in 1989, and still using a variation today. Nowhere as nice as the enclosure you are using here though.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

The Diyma world is patiently waiting for updates. People have been complaining.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Niebur3's 2012 Acura TSX SE *DEMO CAR & Daily Driver* SQ Build Log - Dynaudio/ARC*

New build log (even though this one was never finished).....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...q-build-log-dynaudio-sinfoni.html#post2214864


----------

